# Windows 2000 Advanced Server - Users can't connect to network



## steadysystems (Oct 30, 2008)

We have a bit of an emergency here. Small business office with 10-13 computers. Windows 2000 Adv Server PDC.

Everything has been working for years and now suddenly users cannot connect to Network. They can use internet and have connectivity but they can't browse the server.

Here is a video I made that reveals errors: http://screencast-o-matic.com/watch/coiub6fweP

Thanks in advance!


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

What do the logs on the server reveal?


----------

